# Bbq debates



## krj (Apr 17, 2021)

Dan's house, Dan's grill, why the discussion. Shut up and get fed or run your mouth and starve


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 17, 2021)

Lol . That's about the way it is , or used to be .


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 17, 2021)

Lol, guess who's getting the burger that fell on the ground


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 17, 2021)

Lighter fluid?  Ewww!


----------



## rc4u (Apr 17, 2021)

i always have lighter fluid to start my fire pit.. not charcoal.


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 18, 2021)

Lighter fluid? Heck, my old nextdoor neighbor used to use "white gas", aka Coleman lantern fuel for bbq's and campfires alike. Amazed his house never burned down.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 18, 2021)

I keep lighter fluid around ...  It works really well at cleaning the glue off when you peel a sticker off and it leaves the glue ...


----------



## rc4u (Apr 18, 2021)

heck in the early '80's we ran out of gas in our subaru, had a gallon of lantern fuel and car ran fine,,made it to gas station. 


mneeley490 said:


> Lighter fluid? Heck, my old nextdoor neighbor used to use "white gas", aka Coleman lantern fuel for bbq's and campfires alike. Amazed his house never burned down.


----------

